# free rhinestone font



## MissChen (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey, a friend of mine told me about this site and they have a free font on the 17th of every month. This month's is really cute so thought I would pass it along. 
Synergy 17 - Home - Your source for all your garment decorating equipment and supplies.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Cool thanks...!

Kevin


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I grab it every month and have purchased several, too. They are awesome fonts! Much, much appreciated.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

You only have 24 hours to download it. They are awesome fonts.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I tried to download it but received and error. Has anyone else gotten error????


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

BlingItOn said:


> I tried to download it but received and error. Has anyone else gotten error????


No, I downloaded it with no problem. Email Stephanie on her Synergy17 website. She is very helpful.


----------

